
Apple Watch Battery - antr
http://www.apple.com/watch/battery.html
======
FLGMwt
For those who didn't hear it, there was applause when the 18 hour battery life
was "announced" ; D But I guess that's mostly relief because there were some
rumors that it could be as bad as 2.5 hours (which is in line with the linked
page's report of 3 hours on a call).

------
akilism
All-Day Battery Life Up to 18 hours

nice they get to redefine what a day is.

~~~
wodenokoto
Well, day+night is 24hours, so I'm not really sure if you think they defined
it as longer or shorter.

~~~
jmvalente
Yeah, the other 8 hours are when you're sleeping and the battery usage is
relatively minuscule, given that it supposedly can last 72 hours in power
reserve mode. Eight hours of not checking time or anything probably doesn't
have a more than a percent or two difference.

It's safer to say 18 hours as all day rather than claim 24 hours and have
people claim false advertisement when they try to push its for an extra 8
hours. I use my G watch R pretty frequently throughout the day (still at 84%
after about 10 hours) and on days where I forget to plug the charging dock in
at night, my battery isn't much lower once I wake up. I don't imagine it's
much different with the Apple watch.

------
up_and_up
Charging this thing every day will be it's achilles heel.

I don't have to charge my phone everyday.

~~~
huxley
It's not like it drops dead if you use it for 1 minute after 18 hours, once
the battery level hits the Power Reserve point, you can use it as a watch for
up to 72 hours.

